# Rainbird 8000 Leak Fixable?



## eastsider1 (May 12, 2021)

This head just gushes out at the connection the arrow is pointing to. Not a gurgle or a big drip but a flowing pressurized full 360 degree gusher. Head works fine other than that. Is it fixable or do I just toss it. BTW - these heads arn't cheap. Thanks for any insite in this.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How old is the head? Looks like they have a 5 year warranty on them. If it's leaking where the head rotates, I doubt there is a user replaceable seal. I would do a warranty exchange.


----------

